# Customized plastisol heat transfers in Canada?



## justyourthing (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi there,
I'm extremely new at this! I'm in the middle of learning about everthing to do with the T-shirt world.
I hope this question isn't repetitive... I'm looking for businesses in Canada that do customized plastisol heat transfers. Can anyone list me some names and or businesses?
Greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you tried here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/canada/ ?


----------



## Muncher (Sep 18, 2007)

try venture graphics in vancouver. i got plastisol transfer from them and the were great. the cool part is there website can give you an instant quote!

Venture Graphics Inc.


----------



## justyourthing (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanx guys. That helped me alot. I checked Venture Graphics inc., and some other businesses too! Just what I was looking for.


----------

